# Brown Discharge after D&C instead of Period



## jessief

Hi All,

I had a d&c for blighted ovum 7 weeks ago and still no period but had brown discharge since last Friday. I never had proper heavy periods since coming off the pill about 3 years ago but they should be heavier than this. Im at my wits end! Im sure I oved 2 15 days ago (CM and opk), done 3 tests and all negative! Really want to get pregnant soon and feel that this is holding everything up. Should I go to doc, or is there anything I can take?? Agnus cactus or something else??

Please note, I didnt get a  hpt until 2 weeks after the D&C.

Thanks,


----------



## kanga

Hi Jessie, first of all I am very sorry for you loss and I hope you get your deseved BFP very soon! x

My first AF after D&C came at 4-5 weeks and was just brown sticky stuff. Not masses, just very brown and very sticky. So it sounds like this could be your AF, what do you recks?

I would count last Friday as cd1 hun, and take it from there. Are you temping/opking or anything? this may help support whether I'm right!

In terms of things you can take, I have heard the pre-natal vits are quite good. There's EPO for producing extra EWCM. And Zinc is aparantly good for DH's swimmers xx


----------



## jessief

Hi Kanga

Thanks for your reply, it would be great if that was it!

Were your periods always light? When did you get a negative hpt after your D&C? It took me 2 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## kanga

my periods have always been relatively light (yellow tampons, sorry TMI!!) and like clockwork at 28 days. I didnt do any HPTs after my mc as was so distraught for about 2 months that we didnt ttc or anything


----------



## jessief

I know what its like Kanga, a horrible time!

When did you have your mc? Are you trying afai, I really hope it happens soon for us xx


----------



## kanga

yes we're trying again now, just ehading into 4th proper cycle. fx'd for both of us!! xx


----------

